
China has banned ICOs - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/04/chinas-central-bank-has-banned-icos
======
tristram_shandy
China has also banned Google, Twitter, Facebook, and Bitcoin...

The lesson here is to invest in any technology that China bans.

~~~
owebmaster
And so China developed Baidu,weibo, wechat and probably more is coming. How I
wish Brazil had used the same strategy :(

